# What Type of Fishing Rod Should i Get?



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

What is the Difference Between a Fishing Rod & a Fishing Pole?

I'll be covering the nomenclature of a fishing rod vs a fishing pole. S or C classification? Also what is considered a fishing rod? Or a pole? Also what is the spine/spline of your rod and what is high sticking?

We're all going through some crazy times right now with this Corona Virus Pandemic. Time to stay home and catch-up on projects. One of my most common questions that i receive from the beginning angler is what type of fishing rod is best for me? To properly answer that question i first need to know what type of reel you're planning on using.

To properly match-up what type of gear to get you need to understand the applications of your gear. Fishing from a boat to shoreline changes everything. Understanding rod & reel ratings to types of line is not easily learned. Trial & error will be your teacher. Watch what others do & use. Research your targeted species. Will it be fresh or salt water, or both? By the time you understand everything it will be because you put the time into fishing.


----------

